# Old threads



## skye

How can I find my old threads (without checking every single page in the forum) in case I need them again?


----------



## lsp

The easiest way is to click on your name (you can do that right here in post #1). You can do that for yourself or any member. 500 posts are available that way, the rest are accessible by searching.


----------



## Cath.S.

There's another way:
click on your own public profile, and then under Forum Info you'll find a link,
Find all threads started by skye


----------



## skye

Hey, that's great. Thank you.


----------



## cuchuflete

If you have an avatar, just click on that to go directly to your own profile.  If not, click your name, then select 'public profile'.


----------



## Philippa

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> If you have an avatar, just click on that to go directly to your own profile.  If not, click your name, then select 'public profile'.


Hi Cuchu!!
Hey, I never knew you could click on the avatars to get to the profiles. 
Not that that's much use for skye, because you need to have found one of the threads to click on your name/avatar.  


			
				skye said:
			
		

> How can I find my old threads (without checking every single page in the forum) in case I need them again?


Skye, you can also search each forum, by being in the forum you want, then clicking 'Search this forum' and 'Advanced Search', and then doing the search by User Name. Sounds complicated!!  
Actually, thinking about it, I mostly I use 'Quick Links' (near the right, underneath the 'Welcome skye' bit) and then 'Subscribed Threads'.

Philippa


----------



## skye

Found it! Thank you. This is even better than clicking on your name/avatar.


----------



## fenixpollo

Philippa said:
			
		

> you can also search each forum, by being in the forum you want, then clicking 'Search this forum' and 'Advanced Search', and then doing the search by User Name.
> *Great idea, Phillippa!  I need to use the Advanced Search more often.*
> 
> Actually, thinking about it, I mostly I use 'Quick Links' (near the right, underneath the 'Welcome fenixpollo' bit) and then 'Subscribed Threads'.


Still, it would be nice if the *Search this Thread* tool were available when I'm looking at my subscribed threads.

Is this possible?


----------



## Jana337

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Still, it would be nice if the *Search this Thread* tool were available when I'm looking at my subscribed threads.
> 
> Is this possible?


"Search this thread" is available anytime, isn't it? Have I misunderstood your question?

Jana


----------



## fenixpollo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> "Search this forum" is available anytime, isn't it? Have I misunderstood your question?


Man, I'm not having a good day.  I meant to say *Search This Forum*.     I want to search my subscribed threads as if they were a forum.

To clarify:
"Search" -- in the upper blue menu bar, between "New Posts" and "Quick Links."

"Search This forum" -- below the upper blue bar, to the right of "Forum Tools".  

It's visible at the top of each forum, but not when you're viewing a thread, when you're replying or when your in your subscribed threads.  I just wanted to suggest that it might be useful to be able to search the threads in one's Subscribed Threads list.


----------

